# Leak In Plumbing Under Sink



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

We noticed a leak under our sink on the last day of our trip. Luckily I had stored a couple of large plastic bowls at the very back which caught most of the water. We have isolated the location which is the connection located between the sink and the outdoor cook centre but can't seem to get at it with our hands because it is so tight in there. Any suggestions?

... Carolyn


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It may be a pain but if you can not reach it from under the sink then you may want to consider removing the outside cook center plastic insert (it is a bunch of screws). Then with someone holding the insert you can reach in behind it to check tighten fittings.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't have the outside sink on mine, just the stove.
I am however, the aggressive type that would just start tearing things apart until I could get to it.
It is most likely just a loose fitting as that seems to be fairly common on new rigs.
If you can't get to it from under the sink or from the outside cook center, maybe a trip to the dealer to let them sort it out might be in order.
Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

DH wasn't going to let that leak get the best of him. Finally after taking apart all the black pipe under the sink he was able to get a wrench up there and tighten the joint. Seems to be working fine now but we will take our tools with us tomorrow just in case.

If it reoccurs I guess it's off with the outside cook centre!









... Carolyn


----------

